# Sherline mini lathe



## Jonkou (Jun 13, 2020)

Want to try making pens from scratch so was searching the interweb for mini metal lathes.  Came across this 3.5x8” with what looks like all the accessories needed to get started.        
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/d/watertown-sherline-lathe-adjustable/7141032700.html 
Went to the Sherline website and there is a 17’‘ model that appears identical except the bed length.  Will call Sherline Monday to see if a 17’“ bed can be purchased separately and replaced on the 8” model.   3.5” isn’t much of a swing but think it should suffice for pens.  Would like to hear from the Master Makers here if it’s worth persuing this lathe with replacement parts or go with something different.  Read some of the metal lathe posts and haven’t seen this model mentioned.  Appreciate any guidance you can provide.  Thanks.






						Sherline Benchtop Precision Lathes – Sherline Products
					






					www.sherline.com


----------



## leehljp (Jun 13, 2020)

Taig and Sherline shared the same base and some other features early on. I ordered the Base Taig along with most metal turning parts and then the options for wood turning when I started. I lived in Japan most of the time and it was hard to find lathes over there. I bought the Taig outfit back in 2004 and carried it back to Japan with me in my suitcases. And that was when we still had 70lb limits on luggage.

The Taig did fairly well and got me started. I used that for about 18 months before I ordered a Rikon 12" when I was back in the States again in 2006. I had a small crate going to Japan and was able to put the Rikon in it.

For the Taig, the best thing for me was the double posted tool rest for wood turning. Not sure what is available for the Sherline along those lines. But I enjoyed the wood side of the Taig more than the metal side.


----------



## magpens (Jun 14, 2020)

@Jonkou

Have a read of what some of us said on the same subject in this very recent thread :






						Need a replacement Lathe
					

I will be retiring soon and i am looking to downsize everything that i can.  I currently use a midi lathe and am looking for something with a much smaller foot print.  All I use my lathe for is making pens.  So I am looking at small metal lathes.  I am looking at the Grizzly 4x6  Micro metal...



					www.penturners.org


----------



## Jonkou (Jun 14, 2020)

Read your posts Mal recommending the Sieg 7x14, and Hanks Taig got the job done.  Have Jet minis and a PM 20” wood lathe, looking at this one for the cross slide and tool post to do pen metal cutting work only.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 14, 2020)

Jonkou said:


> ... looking at this one for the cross slide and tool post to do pen metal cutting work only.



If you don't want to use the lathe for making screw threads, this will probably be fine.

Doesn't make much sense to me, the major reason I would want to buy a metal lathe is so I don't have to use taps and dies to make threads - but if that's not in your plans, go for it


----------



## Jonkou (Jun 14, 2020)

Just thoroughly read the Sherline specs and watched some videos... gonna pass on this one, it’s too light duty.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## magpens (Jun 14, 2020)

Look, folks ! . The lathe in question has a shipping weight of 24 lb. . It has a #0 Morse taper in the tailstock and a #1 Morse taper in headstock.
(according to the website specs)

You are NOT going to be able to make precision parts for a pen with that. . You will be battling to buy accessories to fit those tapers.

About all you will be able to do is trim the ends of thin-walled brass tubes after cutting them to rough length with a saw.

If you want to make pen parts from, for example, a half-inch rod of aluminum, you will not be able to do it to your satisfaction.

What you will be buying is frustration !! . Big-time frustration !!

EDIT: - @Jonkou - - Glad to hear your decision - - posted while I was writing this !!


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 14, 2020)

Jonkou said:


> Just thoroughly read the Sherline specs and watched some videos... gonna pass on this one, it’s too light duty.  Thanks for the input.


Wise choice


----------



## jalbert (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah, this is basically a toy. Glad you passed on it. You would be in for a giant headache trying to adapt this to custom penmaking.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 14, 2020)

I made a lot of pens on my sherline lathe, as well as making a lot of parts. I even threaded Ebony on it for some of my wood pens. I do not recomend this lathe for pen making. Not because it cant be done but because there are better choices for pen making. The pen in my avatar was made on a sherline lathe.  I had the 24 inch bed (17 inch work length). I had the threading adapter kit and used a Beal Tool er32 chuck bored out for 3/4 to get the best results. I still have that lathe but it has been adapted for use on a cnc mill as a 4th axis fixture.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 14, 2020)

mredburn said:


> I made a lot of pens on my sherline lathe, as well as making a lot of parts. I even threaded Ebony on it for some of my wood pens. I do not recomend this lathe for pen making. Not because it cant be done but because there are better choices for pen making. The pen in my avatar was made on a sherline lathe.  I had the 24 inch bed (17 inch work length). I had the threading adapter kit and used a Beal Tool er32 chuck bored out for 3/4 to get the best results. I still have that lathe but it has been adapted for use on a cnc mill as a 4th axis fixture.



I agree with you Mike.

It is not a toy anymore than a midi Pen lathe is a toy compared to some of the monster lathes. When you don't have anything, when SPACE is limited (and one guy wanted to make pens in his RV) it makes things doable. I have the metal options such as cross feed and can make small metal parts; I did a few times. The pen worked well enough for me to get started and get a GREAT experience under my belt for turning to size, learning to use calipers and getting pens into shape to learn CA finishes. Accuracy: some of it was considerably better than low end midi pen lathes. The options for wide range of usage in pen making was not there. Back when I bought my Taig, I think it had a 12 inch bed. I haven't looked at it in a few years.


----------



## magpens (Jun 14, 2020)

@mredburn @leehljp 

Thanks for the illuminating comments from both of  you.


----------



## Jonkou (Jun 15, 2020)

Doing some research on Sieg and came across this one I prefer because it’s not metric based.  Never was good at math and don’t want to start now, but would have to be as all my measuring devices are Imperial.  Any feedback on quality, customer service etc. is appreciated.









						MicroLux® 7x16 Mini Lathe
					

DetailsThe MicroLux® 7 x 16 Mini Lathe.The only "TRUE INCH" machine of its kind on the market!A Micro-Mark Exclusive; the only “True Inch” machine of its kindPowerful brushless 500-watt motor with reversable switchCreate fine finishes on turnings up to 7 inches in diameter and 16 inches in...




					www.micromark.com


----------



## magpens (Jun 15, 2020)

@Jonkou
The MicroLux is a very good lathe. . I was thinking of suggesting it but I thought it would be too expensive.

That model is on sale ... regular $1500.00 or so on sale for about $990.00 ... excellent deal ... in fact, better than excellent.

Little Machine Shop has a lathe very much equivalent to the MicroLux, and I previously was thinking of recommending it also.
But the MicroLux on sale for this great price is almost certainly a better deal.

I think the name of the LMS lathe is HiTorque. . It and the MicroLux are probably better than but pretty much equivalent to the Sieg.

I have not checked the detailed specs on either of those 2 lathes and you should do that. . But I am almost positive they are OK.
If you have any questions, just ask here on IAP. . I am happy to get involved but there are lots of other people with metal lathes who can answer questions too.

One thing I am pretty sure of is the MT3 taper in the headstock and the MT2 taper in the tailstock. . These are very common tapers, and you can get lots of accessories to match them, like collett chuck holders, live centers, Jacobs chuck arbors (all of which you will need), and many other things.

Don't miss that sale price .... I have never seen that kind of a deal before !

With regard to the metric calibration marks on the Sieg there are two points to make ....

Point #1
... you quickly get used to the metric because they have set it up so you will.
For example, on the cross feed hand wheels, they have set up the smallest graduation marks to be extremely close to 0.001", even though the graduation marks are actually a small fraction of a millimeter. . So one revolution is damned close to 0.040" or 40 thou.
I absolutely never have to worry about the difference.
And then on the Sieg, the tailstock extension calibration is actually in inches (but that's not a calibration you want to be extremely accurate)

Point#2
... you should never rely on the graduation marks (except perhaps on a very expensive professional machine - $20,000 or more)
You should always rely only on your calipers as you get closer and closer to the desired finished size.
There are several reasons for this that I won't go into.

I would buy one of those MicroLux lathes if the shipping to Canada were not so expensive. . And then the dollar exchange + import tax.

BTW .... you better brush up on your basic math .... you are going to need it if you are going to be making custom pens !!!
And you might need some trigonometry as well for dealing with angles, etc. . But please don't be scared off by my tellling you this !!!


----------



## Jonkou (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks all for your feedback.


----------

